

Hackers+Entepreneurs Play Video Games For Charity - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bungie-day-2008

======
jasonlbaptiste
We're taking the day off from our startups to play halo to raise money for
childs play. If you have an xbox 360 and halo 3, add us. gamer tag is:

bday2008

